# Whats a good GAS STOVE and what gas should I buy?



## Bansaw (Nov 5, 2013)

We have an electric stove and when the power goes out, we can't cook.

I need to have a propane gas stove. Whats a good make/model, robust ... portable would be nice.

I'm a bit of a newbie on this. I think a standard Blue Rhino propane tank is 20lb. How long would a standard Blue Rhino gas tank last?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using and very much like the Camp Chef Expedition 2-burner stove.

I use mine for canning so it's running for hours at a time. In an entire canning season, I may go through (2) 20# propane tanks. I'd guess that you would get 20+ hours from a tank. _Hard to tell since I run both burners at relatively high gas flows as I'm cooking large stock pots. If you're just making breakfast, you would use significantly less gas._

The legs remove so it has a small storage footprint.

http://www.amazon.com/Camp-Chef-Exp...87463913&sr=8-3&keywords=camp+chef+expedition


----------

